# NUMBERS pour ipad



## paminon (27 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,



Je me permet de cous écrire car je cherche à faire un trucs tout bète sur numbers pour ipad. en effet j'ai une petite station météo et je fait des graphiques afin d'analyser un peu mes données.
le problème est que par exemple pour le relevé d'humidité je voudrait faire apparaître la moyenne sur le graph. jusque là pas de problème il suffit de la calculer et d'ajouter une série.
la où je coince c'est pour l'affichage en fait pour des question pratique j'aimerai que la mesure du jour soit sous forme de barre et la moyenne calculée du jour soit sous forme de courbe ou nuages de points.... mais ça je n'arrive pas à le faire, pourtant je pense que c'est faisable.
pourriez vous m'aider?
Merci encore
Paul-André


----------



## i am clara (27 Novembre 2012)

Salut, ca n'irait pas mieux avec numbers pour ipad ? 

Qui est un vrai tableur et qui je suppose propose plus d'options que pages ? 

Cordialement


----------



## paminon (27 Novembre 2012)

Si milles excuses c est bien sur numbers que je suis.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h38 ----------

C est modifié


----------

